# lapierre dh 920 2011



## DHRc (22. Februar 2011)

weiß jemand wo der neue dh rahmen 2011 lieferbar ist?


----------



## DHRc (22. Februar 2011)

DHRc schrieb:


> weiß jemand wo der neue dh rahmen 2011 lieferbar ist?


 schon erledigt danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

